# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] The Signature Service

## Narudan

Another Signature Service.

 Don't pm me, request in this thread.

 * Please fill this template out:*
(And please, look for a render/stock yourself, good sites are: google, planetrenders.net, and i don't have modelviewer!)


 Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs)
 Render/Stock:
 Text:
 Anything Else:(Do you want a border/any special style)



*
Preview Sigs:*

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Back in Town with a new sxc ass sig service [:

Goodluck with it bro.

----------


## Hadesminion13

Uhhh, how do i create a signature here? I know this sounds stupid, but i have onet and i cant find anywhere to give myself a sig. I have one and everything, i just dont know how to get it onto my profile on this website. Any help please?

----------


## Narudan

You can request a sig from me here^^

You need at least 5 rep to show your rep on mmowned, if you have them, go to User CP, then Edit Signature and upload it.

----------


## Randie

Ghehe I like the text in the "fcuk this" sig  :Wink:  Good luck with t3h sig service!

----------


## .Cyong

Size: 400x130 
 Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-35262
 Text: .Cyong
 Anything Else: Other Text: Made by Narudan

=P

----------


## Narudan

thats a damn hard render >_>
hope its still okay...

----------


## .Cyong

yeah dude thats sick =D

+2 rep =D

----------


## Opirity1

you shouldnt include "Made by narudan" in the sig

just tell them to write under the sig "THANKS TO NARUDAN FOR THE SIG"

----------


## Brainsick

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) 400*130px it is, then (;
Render/Stock: I don't have anything particular, but can you find something, that have something to do with my name, without it being just a picture of a brain, with some text.
Text: Brainsick, new line, MMOwned, please.
Anything Else: I would be glad if you left 'Made by Narudan' out. I'll gladly +Rep you x5 (Or how much you require), or maybe even boost views, write comments, and rate 5 on your scam videos (If any). 

+Rep already now, for those hawt examples (:

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*I dont think you can +Rep x5 lawl*

----------


## Narudan

> you shouldnt include "Made by narudan" in the sig
> 
> just tell them to write under the sig "THANKS TO NARUDAN FOR THE SIG"


Well if he usually makes his own sig, i think you can put made by narudan in the sig..




> Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) 400*130px it is, then (;
> Render/Stock: I don't have anything particular, but can you find something, that have something to do with my name, without it being just a picture of a brain, with some text.
> Text: Brainsick, new line, MMOwned, please.
> Anything Else: I would be glad if you left 'Made by Narudan' out. I'll gladly +Rep you x5 (Or how much you require), or maybe even boost views, write comments, and rate 5 on your scam videos (If any). 
> 
> +Rep already now, for those hawt examples (:


Well to rep 5 times, you'd have to spread around rep, about 20 other people, 2 rep per day... that could take a while.. better start now.

Anyway, im working on it.

Edit:



like dat?

to rep me find another post of mine from my user profile, outside the graphics section and rep me there >_>

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Size: 400x110
Render/Stock: 




```
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0009HLDFU.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
```

Text: Toxicity12 (new line) Made by Narudan
Anything Else: Make that cover look epic mainly the bit on the blue flag with teh eaglez.

*KthxbaiiMudkipzLolcats----- RICKROLLED ---------*

----------


## Rawkus

Size: 
400 x130px (sig image)
Render/Stock: 
I dont have nothing special but your work is crazy when it's left up to you so I figured I'd give you complete control. I could suggest something sick anime looking that would blend with the name "Lecture" (my in game name)
Text: 
Lecture, new line: Learn 2 Play or Die.
Anything Else: 
Dont know if you have to stamp everything you make if you do I'll trade a game key or something to you when I grab one off my scam for you to not throw it in there. Hell, Ill throw you a key for making me a sick sig image ANYHOW lol.

----------


## Narudan

everyone under this post has to provide a render

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*^^ I lolld so hard.*

----------


## Rawkus

LAWL!

That was ClassicK.
Im not creative though so I'd end up posting some frikken teletubby ish.

----------


## Brainsick

I'll start +Rep 'ing now (;
It just looks amazing.

And that FUFUFUUUFUU guy is awesome. Takes skillz to make such things. (I'll add another +Rep , just for that ;d)
Edit: I looked trough the 50 posts that I can see when i click ' view all posts made by this user ' . Please post somewhere i can give you Rep (;

----------


## Apartment Wolf

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/screen...ml#post1054859

----------


## Brainsick

> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/screen...ml#post1054859


Thank you!


Edit: wonder what happened with my sig.. Think it's too big, so it get's resized.

----------


## CarlZon

hmhm?..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Piersd

> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Edit: wonder what happened with my sig.. Think it's too big, so it get's resized.


use

```
[IMG]<link here>[/IMG]
```

and it should work

----------


## Brainsick

> use
> 
> ```
> [IMG]<link here>[/IMG]
> ```
> 
> and it should work



Thank you! (;



Edit: Narudan, can you make a matching avatar? I noticed this site doesn't support transparency ;'(

----------


## Narudan

> Thank you! (;
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Narudan, can you make a matching avatar? I noticed this site doesn't support transparency ;'(


not for avatars,

hope a simple avatar is enough

----------


## Narudan

Toxi, you lose

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*Y do i lose QQ :[

SXC ASS SIG THOUGH THANKZ!?!?!?!ONE111*

----------


## Rawkus

QQ yes, Raw is QQing.

----------


## Narudan

hope that render s okay >_>

----------


## Thirtteen

size: 400x130
render: 
text: Sorry you're not a winner

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Gorge

Heya! That is one awesome chunk of art ya got there : )

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) 400*130 
 Render/Stock: I don't want any render, oddly enough.
 Text: "Ategro"
 Anything Else: I would like it in the style as in sig #3 on the main post (just with no render).

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Narudan

that looks more different than i thought >_>

----------


## Randie

I want another Narudan sig besides my current one if I can ^^

Size: 400x130
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky
Text: Randie
Subtext: Made by Narudan
Anything Else: And could you do one with SearcH as the main text?

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Apartment Wolf

*^^ Icamelawl .*

----------


## Randie

> 



Looking really awesome man ^^ +Rape to you, if I can.

EDIT: Must spread. : /

----------


## Vixxi

Size:  400*130
Render/Stock: It's not a cut or anything but can you use her head area? ImageShack - Hosting :: marowitbygenzomande5.jpg
Text: Vixxi

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Narudan



----------


## HolyBeast

Hey, I think ive been using my beautiful signature and avatar for too long now, if you could make me a new, sexy one, I would appreciate it.

Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: NE Bear form
Text: Beastreality

----------


## Tropem

Size : 400*130
Render/Stock : Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Prince of Persia Two Thrones
Text : Tropem
NEW LINE
Text : MMOWNED

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Tropem

Thank you verry much, i gonna seek thru for a post i can give you REPUTATION on..

----------


## Cradin

Size: 415 X 225
Render/Stock: A Good Of Illidain or Arthas Arthas Perfered
Text: Hickly
New Line
Test: Master Sergent
Anything Else: Make Backround Transparent and Make Illidan's Eye's Glow if you can

----------


## Narudan

sorry that its cut off like that, but i can't find a better render

----------


## Drakath

SIGNATURE

Size: 415 X 225

Render/Stock : http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...ignature-1.jpg
Text : Silentkenny
Other Text : @ MMOwned

AVATAR
Full Space In Box
Link To Picture : http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...wnedAvatar.jpg
Text : Silentkenny

----------


## Heftydogg

Just showin some love in your thread Narudan. Still amazed by the work you did on that game board 6 months ago.

This guy rocks. Makes good sigs too.

----------


## Rezzi

Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Music Renders/Linkin Park - Meteora
Text: Lucien (Main Text) Linkin Park (Below it, smaller)
Anything Else: Could you make a avatar as well (standard avatar size)
Could you make it like a darkish color (not emo )

----------


## Chrommie

Size:  400*130px
 Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Crazy Frog 
 Text: Chrommie
 Anything Else: "smooth" Gloss edges also make Alot of Green/yellow/orrange SPLASHES

----------


## Narudan

Sorry that it took me so long, ive been busy >_>




225 height is too big for MMowned, so i made it smaller








Glossy edges?

----------


## Chrommie

haha thanx epic sig xD

----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

Pretty cool signatures :P

----------


## Reflection

...and here I am bumping your thread Narudan. You _deserve_ some more work  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SH4D0WS1N

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) <<<
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Counter Strike Source
Text:use the text from http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6866/siggff6.png (including name IDK, not SSuperSSoldier)
Anything Else: Above^^^, and make the o in Division a cross hair thing like my crappy sig (could I also get a matching avatar?)

----------


## Narudan

Ugh, leave me alone, im playing Fallout3 >_>

nah just kidding, ill make it, but for the people who pmed me, please use this thread to request .

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Cradin

hey well i just got a name change and was looking for a New Sig 

Size: 400x130 Sig Size 
Render/Stock: cant find this but i want this Druid Bear Druid Travel form Flight form and Moonkin all Horde versions not alliance 
Text: Cradin
Newline
Text: Master Sergent
Anything Else: Ok i want The Druid bird flying in air Travel Form Running Moonkin Casting Wrath and Druid Bear 
Anything Else: Can you make me a Druid Moonkin Casting Wrath for my Pic plz and Thank you

if you can do this i will love you

----------


## Narudan

Sorry i don't have modelviewer and i neither have any good pics for a running travelform/attacking druid bear etc.
If you can supply them ill be glad to make it but otherwise, could you please give me another render/stock?^^

----------


## Cradin

sure just let me look this or make one this will take a while

----------


## Whodini

Size: Default
Render/Stock: *http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-38894*
Text: iTz eXziBiTz
Anything Else: Could you make a avatar as well 
also can you use vectors and the pen tool

----------


## tyrial

Hey could you create 2 sigs please ill give +3 rep 1 for the thought 1 for the 1st sig then another for the 2nd sig.
Size:400x130
Render1:Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Lost Empire: Immortals
Render2:Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Full Metal Alchemist
Text: Tyrael

Cheers mate.

----------


## Narudan

You can rep only 1 time, to rep me, find another post where sombody else repped me before..

----------


## axxo135

Size:  400*130px
 Render/Stock: Nightelf T6 Rogue can't find any cool pic sry
 Text: Comatose
 Anything Else: Make is nice ^^ it is for my brother  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Zeroi9

Narudan! Hey mate. This is what I need
Render/Stock : DIS, OR DIS, OR DIS! You pick.
C4D: Something like a storm (hurricane!) or like graffiti.
Text: Zeroi9 (and somewhere else Programmer & Coder, a little smaller size than zeroi9)
Comments : Dont make it black like the one atm, it doesnt look good..

----------


## Whodini

I think I got skipped, here it is again:

Size: Default
Render/Stock: *http://www.planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-38894*
Text: iTz eXziBiTz
Anything Else: Could you make a avatar as well 
also can you use vectors and the pen tool

----------


## Narudan

Sorry for waiting :/


Zeroi ill try something different for your sig, if you don't like it i can still make your old request^^

----------


## Zeroi9

Cool Narudan!

----------


## Ease

Render/Stock : http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-37280
C4D: make it nice.
Text: Irk
Comments : use pentool..

----------


## Krip

Just commenting you on your sweet service and bumping it up as well.

Your style is just awesome, keep it up.

----------


## iterrorist

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs)
 Render/Stock: Gamers Gallery - World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade (Concept)
 Text: (in big font) AK Sellers , (in smaller font) Effective Service, Great Price.
 Anything Else: can you just put our url at the bottom : OpenDNS and leave out the made by narudon ; will rep a lot if you want it  :Smile:

----------


## Drakath

Size: 400,130
Render/Stock: Render
Text: Opast @ MMOwned.com
Anything Else: Please make the text just like how I posted it and make the Background color Dark Blue/Black with this Image 

Image of New MMOwned Siggy - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Also I would like a Avatar with this Picture of Arthas Helmet 
http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/q...k11/arthas.jpg
saying "Opast"

----------


## Zeroi9

you are trying something differnet for mine? taking years? xD

----------


## ViND_

Well Zeroi9, I started making you a signature, but halfway through it i started to hate it, because it got very ugly, and I stopped. Anyway here is the crap:

----------


## [ZauX]

Size: 400 x130px
Render/stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WOW Fury of the Sunwell full size
Text: SimonNielsen
Text2: Bite me!

----------


## Narudan

Sorry, took me so long because mmowned was down for me and i forgot the subtext >_>



tell me if you want any changes/different colors /different sigs

working on the other requests now, where did they all come from :O


edit:

invisible pentool is invisible

----------


## ViND_

Narudan.... That's frigggiiiiiinnnnnggg awesomezz!!

----------


## Narudan

next one

----------


## Gladiator

Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: CoD 5: WaW, maybe some guy from cod 5
Text: Gladiator
Anything Else: not really, just fit the colors with the picture

Edit: Can you maybe also make a nice avatar that fits the signature? with rightdown with a little text: gladiator (like your name on your avatar?)

Thanks,

Gladiator

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Drakath

WoW Mine looks sick =D
Thanks!

----------


## Narudan



----------


## [ZauX]

Tytytyty so very much +Rep

----------


## asad1212

Firstly, i must say that this is an awesome thread you've got going.
but,
Narudan can you tell me how you made the Rogue one



> 


Was it just C4Ds or something else.

P.S I would be soooo appreciative if you PM me a link to where you get your C4Ds.
Thanks =D

----------


## Spurven

Size: Your Choice 
 Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Master Chief
 Text: Mygland
 Anything Else: Your sigs are awesome, you have an unique style and i like it. Keep it up  :Smile: !

----------


## cristi13

*Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) : 400x135
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/WoW Death Knight
Text: cristi12 (yes 12 not 13 XD , do not write this part) and under WoW Elite (subtext)
Anything Else: Nothing , I wanna say that I love your work :P just making it coo and I'll +Rep 


Best regards*

----------


## Gladiator

> 


Whow looks very nice! Thanks a lot!  :Wink:

----------


## cristi13

woot can't wait for my siggy Narudan 3> btw ima +rep u now :P

EDIT : oops can't rep you twice , forgot that I already repped u lol

----------


## Jrgamespot

Size: 400,130
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Vehicle/Aircraft Renders/Apache
Text: Jrgamespot
Anything Else: Ace Combat/ Military theme please. You do great work. No doubt this will be any different from others so I'm happy  :Big Grin:  Don't worry, couple rep nuggets will go your way  :Big Grin: 

Also, can I get an avatar with it that says Jrgamespot in the bottom right hand corner?

Thanks,
Jrgamespot

----------


## Kubiatsu

Size: Whatever suits it best
 Render/Stock: http://i37.tinypic.com/2w2hl39.jpg
 Text: oem
 Anything Else: Could you just use the character thats visable in the image, and could you make it into an avatar aswell?

 :Smile:  Thanks

----------


## Narudan

I like these two sigs, i think they're better than my average ones, if you don't think so, tell me please

kbeeuts, can you upload it to tinypic or somewhere else, i can't access it.

Edit:


:X



i hope the apache is recognizable in the ava

----------


## Rekei

Size: Same as the others.
Render/Stock: A wolf howling would be nice.
Text: Rekei
Anything Else: An avatar would be excellent.

----------


## Narudan

Umm Rekei, please find a stock/render for me to work with

----------


## Rekei

Whoops, sorry. Here you go.
http://www.veterans-on-the-lake.com/...mages/wolf.jpg
Thanks.

----------


## Kubiatsu

> kbeeuts, can you upload it to tinypic or somewhere else, i can't access it.


Uploaded it to tinypic for you mate, sorry about that.

http://i33.tinypic.com/2ljouxc.jpg

----------


## cristi13

> I like these two sigs, i think they're better than my average ones, if you don't think so, tell me please
> 
> kbeeuts, can you upload it to tinypic or somewhere else, i can't access it.


Omg it's awesome !! love it 3>  :Big Grin:  thanx a lot Narudan

----------


## Spurven

Thanks alot for the signature i can't believe how you do it, they're awesome! Thanks alot  :Smile: !

----------


## Zeroi9

Size: 400x120
Render/Stock: http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i.../SnoopDogg.jpg
Text: Zeroi
Anything Else: If you could do an avatar to?1=D

----------


## Narudan

crap forgot to upload >_>

----------


## Zeroi9

Narudan, cool! :O 
how its going with my sig? I'm sooooooo exited  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kubiatsu

Sick! cheers  :Smile: 

For some reason it won't let me rep any of your threads.. just says 'sorry you can't give rep to this post' ?!  :Frown:

----------


## Rekei

Thank you SO much. They look awesome.

----------


## Couwae

> You can request a sig from me here^^
> 
> You need at least 5 rep to show your rep on mmowned, if you have them, go to User CP, then Edit Signature and upload it.



*Could I have a signature? 

I would like it to have somewhat a deathknight feel to it. It's just fine with a deathknight. and then of course my name

WantWoWServer1 or WWS1 on it ;D
and I dont mind if you put your name on it, ( like made by .. .) 
thx ^
*

----------


## Piersd

> *Could I have a signature? 
> 
> I would like it to have somewhat a deathknight feel to it. It's just fine with a deathknight. and then of course my name
> 
> WantWoWServer1 or WWS1 on it ;D
> and I dont mind if you put your name on it, ( like made by .. .) 
> thx ^
> *


i think i can say this for narudan,

provide a render/stock/picture

----------


## Narudan

to rep me, just check where others already repped me

----------


## Zeroi9

> to rep me, just check where others already repped me


Thats sooooooo sick man! Yeah +2 Rep incoming (if I haven't given out to much already!)

----------


## Couwae

Size: 400x130 
 Render/Stock: http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/u...eathknight.jpg
 Text: WWS1
 Anything Else - Other Text: Made by Narudan
Thanks ;D

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Zeroi9

> 


Niiiice one! But you did just transform it? x]

----------


## Narudan

Yes, if you want anything different, request it

----------


## Couwae

> 


*Awesome! +rep*

----------


## Zeroi9

> Yes, if you want anything different, request it


Haha nothing bad but if I look in he's eyes in both signature, then avatar and again again again im getting crazy. :]

hmm..


Size: 80x80
Render/Stock: http://www.photoshopstar.com/wp-cont...out-render.png
Text: Zeroi
Anything Else: Avatar!!!!


ty ALOT, sorry for mym any request.s

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Apartment Wolf

Size: you choose =] 
Render/Stock: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/61/17...a88106254b.jpg
Text: NONE please dont write anything its for a project im doing =]
Anything Else: keep it subtle no huge C4Ds taking up the whole thing keep it smooht =] and BLACK theme. +Sexx3

Thanks.

----------


## freeride474

Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/k...from-clift.jpg
Text: Superfly
Anything Else: nope

thanks +rep x3 if you complete it  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

http://i33.tinypic.com/33a3nmq.jpg


hope the text is ok

----------


## sheepking

> http://i33.tinypic.com/33a3nmq.jpg
> 
> 
> hope the text is ok


whats the Font?? Need!! Link/Name plox, thankz

----------


## Narudan

Trajan Pro, lol

----------


## sheepking

> Trajan Pro, lol


Thanx

----------


## Kubiatsu

> 


Dude if you got time could you turn this into a avatar aswell? Thanks

----------


## sheepking

> Dude if you got time could you turn this into a avatar aswell? Thanks


Anyone could do this  :Wink: 

If I'm allowed, I would do one.

----------


## Narudan

:Embarrassment:  Im sorry, i m sure i already made one, but i probably forgot to post it

----------


## RyeRye

Thanks for the Avatar and Signature. 
+Rep  :Smile:

----------


## Whodini

Text: lxl Piersd lxl
Colors: Red Black White
Anything Else: A boreder would be nice and make it simple

I realize Piersd is a member on this forum but his has been my gamertag for about a year now and in no intention copyed him

----------


## Unholyshaman

Heya, I told my friend that I would make him a sig but for some reason I just couldnt find the inspiration that I needed to make it so was wondering if someone on mmowned could make it.
He is wanting a signature with a matching or similar sig.



> Theme: Mage Undead male
> Color: Dark doesn't really matter as long as it dark


His name is Random-Hero, would be nice if you could incorporate his name in there somewhere. 
Would be much appreciated if you could and of course +3rep.

----------


## Narudan

> Text: lxl Piersd lxl
> Colors: Red Black White
> Anything Else: A boreder would be nice and make it simple
> 
> I realize Piersd is a member on this forum but his has been my gamertag for about a year now and in no intention copyed him


no. 
you have requested about ~100 sigs and never used any.
Also you didn't choose my cd cover ='(

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Unholyshaman

Sweet thanks so much, he will be very chuffed.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> 


that sig is making your thread/service more epic , sick! 10/10 
i like it alot

----------


## Mr Barbeque

Ohai Piersd. Imma drop a request.
The Size is totally up to you but i would recommend to just crop a bit of the height.

Render: http://i35.tinypic.com/rab7vc.gif

And yes, i know its animated. I dont want the sig to be animated. And im sorry for having such a low res. If it doesnt work out PM me and il find another one.

Text: Just like Mr Barbeque or Party Hard or something, Just squeeze in whatever fits best.
Colors n shiz is totally up to you

Oh and if possible please make a matchin avatar aswell.

When ur done PM me.

----------


## Drakath

Hey, I need a banner for my friends Private Server.

I want the background to be like Image of New MMOwned Sick Siggy IMG - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

And bottom have it say Darkest of The Realms and the top saying WotLK
And please use the picture from above link  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------


## Piersd

> Ohai Piersd. Imma drop a request.
> The Size is totally up to you but i would recommend to just crop a bit of the height.


i believe this is narudans service  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zeroi9

Size : 400x130
Render : http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...g-psd19104.png
Text : MAINTEXT : Zeroi SUBTEXT : Narudan Graphics
Anythnig else : Sorry for requesting soo much,  :Frown:

----------


## Narudan

> Hey, I need a banner for my friends Private Server.
> 
> I want the background to be like Image of New MMOwned Sick Siggy IMG - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> And bottom have it say Darkest of The Realms and the top saying WotLK
> And please use the picture from above link 
> 
> Thanks!


Wait, a banner for his website or an 468px × 60px for xtreme top 100

http://i33.tinypic.com/rmk1gh.png



i like that sig

----------


## Zeroi9

> Wait, a banner for his website or an 468px × 60px for xtreme top 100
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/rmk1gh.png
> 
> 
> 
> i like that sig



hmm the face is very light :>

----------


## Schiffer4

Size : 400x130
Render : Ulquiorra Schiffer by ~Kuja-Trance on deviantART
Text : Schiffer4
SubText: Cuarta Espada

Anythnig else : Make it sad-ish looking  :Smile:  That's his personality. AND Can I have an avvy to go along with it? with this render Ulquiorra - Bleach by *Lylia-chan on deviantART

Make the avvy whatever the usual size is.

----------


## Narudan

To use an sig you need 5 rep, to rep me find another thread of mine where others repped me

----------


## InsanityPill

Size:400x130
Render/Image:http://images.clubzone.com/events/im...pload/dead.jpg
Text= InsanityPill
Other: If you could add some streams of red and/or sparks, i would appreciate it!
Thank you, +rep if you complete this <3

----------


## Mask

Size: 400x130
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window (BIG DADDY FROM BIOSHOCK)
Text: Mask- Avatar of the Corrupted
Anything Else:Add something to bring like a sadness to it. Will give you rep too.

----------


## Island

Size: 400x130px
Render/Stock: http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/share...pt/paladin.jpg
Text: Island
Anything Else: "Game Card & Power Leveling Service"

PM me when you finish please, willing to offer time card for payment if required due to lack of rep  :Frown:

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Reflection

Woah.. That sig is epic, Narudan.

----------


## InsanityPill

*Wow, just wow, im speechless, thank you and +rep!*

----------


## F1refox

Size: 400x130px
Render/Stock: River - Enjoi Life by *justflyakite on deviantART (Could You Remove the Mirror)
Text: Firefox
Anything Else: Could You Add Streams (Alike InsanityPill's signature) or/and some Abstract ... Things...

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*Ilyou. somuch.*

----------


## Drakath

> Wait, a banner for his website or an 468px × 60px for xtreme top 100
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/rmk1gh.png
> 
> 
> 
> i like that sig


Probally Xtremetop100 but he never did tell me what for. He already has a logo for the Website so yea.

----------


## Narudan

http://i38.tinypic.com/jh4y87.png

pm'd you Silentkenny

----------


## Mask

> http://i38.tinypic.com/jh4y87.png
> 
> pm'd you Silentkenny


OMG ****ING SICK DUDE, omg ty sooooo much +Rep. 
wow just wow.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Island

I think Naru served me a plate of overlooked pie

----------


## NIrvanas123

Size: 400x130 (make it bigger if it doesnt fit please  :Big Grin: )
Render/Stock: http://www.xghozt.com/site/Gallery/i...gon-render.png
Text: Bryant
Other: Could you make the fire envelop that part of the sig it hits and kinda explode on it and it comes back towards the dragon around the outer edges of the sig? :3 sounds kinda confusing, i know >.> If its not too much trouble, could you make the sig. in general sinister. and dark?

+Rep if you do  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andorena

Size: 400x130px
Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-10131
Text: Andorena
Anything Else: Trueth, lies and betrayal...

----------


## Narudan

no, ive just been sick, and had a lot else to do

----------


## Island

Ok wow thanks, what do you want in return buddy?
Would you like a game card or wotlk key or something?

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Vig

*Size: 400x130px
Render/Stock: I've looked for a picture, but basicly i just need a female night elf rogue, like the one u did with the mage was insane. Though i would like something in middle of all the action such as your mask, avatar of the corrupted.*
*Text: Alhia
Anything Else(subtext): One of the two*

*Thanks in advance!*

----------


## Rezzi

Size: Standard sig size
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Sports Renders/David Beckham
Text: Lucien
Anything Else(subtext): Impossible is Nothing

I would also like a avatar to go along with it.

----------


## F1refox

> 


Thanks Man ... +Rep for you  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: I Was Wondering if You Could Remove the Black Things Around the Fox :|
Thanks

----------


## .Baine.

*Size: 400x150px
Render/Stock: http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q...orenderiw7.png*
*Text: Bleachedvampire
Anything Else(subtext): black border and cristiano ronaldo in smaller text than main

thanks i can tell it will be good  waiting with +2 rep
*

----------


## Narudan



----------


## VictoRo

Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Movie and TV Show Renders/Jack Sparrow
Text: VictoR
Anything Else: Rough edges, Another text under VictoR: The price of greatness is responsibility.

----------


## Apartment Wolf

wow I know Narudan and he has loads to do a lot of the time, therefore don't make requests for things your either not going to use or dont need. And don't expect them to be done instantly. ^^

----------


## Narudan

thats a pic from wow-europe.com, no action sorry




> wow I know Narudan and he has loads to do a lot of the time, therefore don't make requests for things your either not going to use or dont need. And don't expect them to be done instantly. ^^



<3

----------


## Zeroi9

Narudan, you are a insane artist. Keep your work up!  :Smile:

----------


## NIrvanas123

> 


Hey, could you increase the size of mine? It looks really small when I upload it. I want to be able to use it for facebook :P

----------


## Drakath

Alright hey Narudan I know have Requested alot of stuff but I'm starting to like this Anime part and I just got my Name Change and it has always Fit Anime to me so I would Appreciate if you could make a sick looking Avatar and Signature heres what I want.

Avatar IMG : http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...nny/102909.jpg
Text1: Opast
I want it to be a Normal Medium sized Picture to fit =]

Signature IMG : http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...kenny/Riku.jpg
Text1: Opast
Text2: Trust None in thee Shadow Realms

Please make it a Normal Sized Signature like Firefox's.

----------


## Andorena

Thanks alot! +rape =D

----------


## Vig

> thats a pic from wow-europe.com, no action sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


*Omg, i love it  You seriously have a great talent!*

----------


## kimmern

Size: 300 x 451 
Render/Stock: 
Text: ZoRBi
Anything Else: Make the Horse and the Reaper's eyes have a red glow animation if u can do that  :Smile: 
Coud you type the name ZoRBi Down the black tree ? With Red Text ofc ^^ prefer Glowing red text animation if u can  :Big Grin: 
P.M. me when the Sig is done, +Rep x2 if u do this for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## kimmern

another request  :Smile: 
Size: 440 x 280
Stock / Render: 
Text: "Your Soul is Mine"
Text2: "And it allways will be mine..."
Anything else: coud you make like the blade on his polearm Glow Red / Dark Blue ?
P.M. when done ^^ +2 rep  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: this is abit how i woud like it 

and yes i know its a REALY REALY BAD paint edit lol

----------


## [IceCreaM]

Size: 400x130
Render/Stock: T6 Warrior with Shield can't find any cool  :Frown: 
Text: Highroller
Anything Else: MAke it Imba  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drakath

Leecherzzz
Stop making Requests when you can't even use them till you reach 5+rep

----------


## Drakath

Leeecheeerzzz
Stop making posts for Signatures etc you can't use em till you reach 5+rep

----------


## Drakath

Oh sorry Double Post it bugged

----------


## Piersd

no, that was a triple post....

----------


## HolyBeast

Hey Narudan, I would like to get a guild logo made.

Size: 600*800
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Elf World of Warcraft
Text: Integrity, Dawnbringer, PvE
Anything Else: Make it sexii ^^

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Narudan

i hate glowing eyes

----------


## Drakath

You working on my Avatar? Btw I like siggy =D

Edit : Thanks Narudan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agent Orange

Hey i was wondering if you could make me a new Signature. The background can be anything but it has to do with Agent Orange. Look up Agent Orange on google if you dont know what it is
Text: Agent Orange
Size: Regular Signature Size
Anything Else: Make it look Awesome

----------


## Agent Orange

I will give you 2 or more rep depending on how good it is

----------


## Narudan



----------


## Rezzi

Great Sig, thanks Narudan

----------


## kimmern

omg i just gotta tell you mate YOU OWN in making these sigs  :Wink:

----------


## Kingpin

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) - Yeah, roughly normal size. Preferable really wide and not very high
 Render/Stock: Tauren Druid - Tier 7 gear (10man or 25man) Brown skin, black forward pointing horns, the three braid facial hair. Whatever face. Also some faded out of half pictures of random WoW dinosaurs
 Text: Jurassic
 Anything Else: Glossy, if at all possible, and with those random distortion lines (they look sick)

Any pose you think is good, or any angle.

----------


## Narudan

> Hey i was wondering if you could make me a new Signature. The background can be anything but it has to do with Agent Orange. Look up Agent Orange on google if you dont know what it is
> Text: Agent Orange
> Size: Regular Signature Size
> Anything Else: Make it look Awesome


When i googled it, it came up with alot of pictures of crippels.
Find a render as i said in the first post.




> I will give you 2 or more rep depending on how good it is


lol i don't think so.







> Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) - Yeah, roughly normal size. Preferable really wide and not very high
>  Render/Stock: Tauren Druid - Tier 7 gear (10man or 25man) Brown skin, black forward pointing horns, the three braid facial hair. Whatever face. Also some faded out of half pictures of random WoW dinosaurs
>  Text: Jurassic
>  Anything Else: Glossy, if at all possible, and with those random distortion lines (they look sick)
> 
> Any pose you think is good, or any angle.


Sorry, i don't have Modelviewer, please provide a pic

----------


## Kingpin

Ahh, ok. Neither do i  :Frown:  (mac).

I'll try and find one though, for you.

----------


## Agent Orange

O didnt know that... ok hows 5-10 rep and render. In both images i only want the person in the signature.

http://image.com.com/gamespot/images..._screen005.jpg

http://www.gameguru.in/images/prototype-ss1.jpg

----------


## Agent Orange

with the text Agent Orange and a quote "One death is one too many" without the " "

----------


## Kingpin

Alright, i have heaps of images for you  :Big Grin:  (these are dinosaurs, i still can't find a Tauren Druid in t7 - maybe someone w/ Model Viewer could help me ou t?)

Devilsaur:

http://images.wikia.com/wowwiki/imag.../Devilsaur.png

Pterrodax:

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/wo...Pterrordax.png

Raptor:

Petopia: raptor_outlandyellow

Stegodon:

http://i.thottbot.com/ss/o/32566.jpg (best i could do)

Just incorporate the ones you think are cool... 

And if t7 is hard cuz of no model view, t3 looks the same, and season 4 is fine if thats not possible.

----------


## Narudan

glossy?

----------


## Zeroi9

Yo Narudan! Now I need a new signature.  :Smile: 
Size: 390x130
Render/Stock: This image : http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...9/KillZone.jpg And then some cool ligthing fractals around it! EDIT : OR like a cool computer with effects!! <-- plx
Text: Zeroi-Studio.info
Anything Else: I mean like taht image as a low opacied backgruond then some cool light-lines (like green ones) around it, you could make some differnet ones! I'll pay you a few dollars if its very nice, I want it to look like computish xD 

ThaNKS Narudan.

----------


## Leightox

Still going strong Naru good to see very nice work you got coming on there mate  :Smile:  

-Leightox

----------


## Narudan

> Still going strong Naru good to see very nice work you got coming on there mate  
> 
> -Leightox


Go, make some more sigs >_>

have you quite Photoshop? O_o

----------


## Kingpin

> glossy?


Oh wow....


You know your incredible, right?

----------


## Kingpin

Also (sorry to ask more of you, you've done heaps already), but could you make a matching Avatar?

edit: What does it say below jurassic? If it's "by narudan" or whatever you should make it bigger. I can't see it, haha.

----------


## Agent Orange

Awesome Signature thanks man whats with the red on his arm? you can see some of the pixels can you make it have the stuff you put in the Jurassic sig i dont know what its called but its the white glow on the taurens left hand.

----------


## [IceCreaM]

> 


Awsome but... lol thats my guild tabard woot xD:wave: 
+Rep 4u

----------


## Kingpin

Looking at it again, it's incredible, the colour scheme is just right and everything works...

How do you come up with that? Is it hard to make?

And is the Jurassic one better than the average?

----------


## Kingpin

> Awsome but... lol thats my guild tabard woot xD:wave: 
> +Rep 4u


You can't rep... or use the signature

----------


## Kevve

Size:400x130
Render/Stock:Yfashion33.png - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Text: Kevve
Anything Else: Well, no border. And try to fit in some C4D's there.

----------


## Narudan

> Awsome but... lol thats my guild tabard woot xD


i Know, ive been stalking you




> Looking at it again, it's incredible, the colour scheme is just right and everything works...
> 
> How do you come up with that? Is it hard to make?
> 
> And is the Jurassic one better than the average?


Urm, i think it just takes some practise, and i think the Jurassic one is quite good, the c4ds aren't that good but i like the dinosaurs and the text (goes well with the render)




> You can't rep... or use the signature


he has 1 rep power, atleast now

----------


## Ground Zero

Size: The Size of the Render
Render: http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/p...2k8/Render.jpg
Text: x Elite x
Text2(Below) Believe In Infinity
Other: could you only use dark colors please (Also could you lose the red border around it pls  :Smile:  thats just my snipping tool.  :Smile:

----------


## Kevve

Whoah Narudan!

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Photoshop got Fed in the A By Narudan you guys take this shit for granted, and he just pulled off a beautiful sig for Kevve hes up for MoTm nominations for this awesomeness.

----------


## ViND_

> Photoshop got Fed in the A By Narudan you guys take this shit for granted, and he just pulled off a beautiful sig for Kevve hes up for MoTm nominations for this awesomeness.




You really think a graphic designer should be MotM of a WoW hacking site? Lol. I would say make a contest titled "Graphic King". There are gonna be sigs and wallpapers, and they are gonna be rated by like 5 people that know what they are rating.

----------


## Zeroi9

Yo Narudan, just wanna know if you missed my request or if you haven't made these request before me yet xD 
jsut wanted to know, I really looking forward to see the result!

----------


## Clain

> Also (sorry to ask more of you, you've done heaps already), but could you make a matching Avatar?
> 
> edit: What does it say below jurassic? If it's "by narudan" or whatever you should make it bigger. I can't see it, haha.


The small text is for more appeal :P

----------


## Kingpin

I still don't know what it means  :Frown: 

Thanks again Narudan - Your a champ.

(whats c4ds?)

----------


## Narudan

> (whats c4ds?)


Effect renders, the things i used for the light effects










happy birthday?

----------


## Zeroi9

> Effect renders, the things i used for the light effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT NARUDAN! You are a true artist! foreal!
if you anytime need something just talk to me and i'll see if I can get it!

And thanks, I've requested too much lately but you made 5 pictures even! And animated ones! 

Thanks, you are a pro artist.
The first I did was pressing +Rep button, but I've given to much to you .. have to spread, so sorry bro.

----------


## Narudan

mmowned version

----------


## Jadd

Hey dude, I'll have this:


Since Gorge isn't using it anymore, except with JetlagJad on the first line, Contributor on the second line (a little to the right as well)

Thanks in advance!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Narudan

> Hey dude, I'll have this:


No actually you won't.

I made that sig for him, if i you have his permission i can change the name, if not you can request another sig.

----------


## Jadd

Oh, okay, sorry Narudan.

As far as I know, Zeroi should let me use this:


Except with my name on it. After all, he _did_ put a keylogger on my computer (lol).

I'll speak to him on MSN when he is on. Then I'll edit my post after talking to him.

----------


## Chickensoup

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) Default
  Render/Stock: Render
 Text: Angelina Jolie
 Anything Else:(Do you want a border/any special style) Something like  would be cool..

----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

Size: 400x130
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/+Anima- Cooro
Text: Advocate (then under it and alil to the right Mmowned)
Anything Else: Thanks for the sig man +rep

----------


## Zeroi9

> Oh, okay, sorry Narudan.
> 
> As far as I know, Zeroi should let me use this:
> 
> 
> Except with my name on it. After all, he _did_ put a keylogger on my computer (lol).
> 
> I'll speak to him on MSN when he is on. Then I'll edit my post after talking to him.



Haha :P I did put a keylogger on your computer, but you did download the keylogger yourself! :P

Well, its alright with me, go ahead use it if Narudan bothering to change the text.

----------


## Hyldran0

Hello  :Smile: 

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) Default
Render/Stock: http://www.dekoele.nl/w1.jpg
Text: I'm Back At End! i want that text over the Text ''Bruce Lee''
Anything Else: (Do you want a border/any special style) Well Nothing Really

----------


## Narudan

> Could you make a Animated Signature Picture for me ? i want anything Cool really Action maybe a car or any Flexing Dude angry whit Flames around him or something i will take everything anyways but animated can be original pic to :S but the text i want it's '' I'm Back At End ''


If you fill out the form and provide a render, maybe

----------


## Jadd

Thank you very much Narudan. Looks great!

----------


## Hyldran0

Well i edited my last post and Wrote this:

Hello 

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) Default
Render/Stock: http://www.dekoele.nl/w1.jpg
Text: I'm Back At End! i want that text over the Text ''Bruce Lee''
Anything Else: (Do you want a border/any special style) Well Nothing Really

So there u go !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ViRuSLoRD

Hi i would like a sig
Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...l_of_Death.jpg
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rGsKSo4M_PY/R0...l+of+death.jpg
in split if its possible
 Text: ViRuSLoRD (under that) FeaR aND oBeY THe LoRD
Anything Else: (Do you want a border/any special style) not necessary
And thanx for it if its ready

----------


## P1raten

Signature for the winning of the whole mmowned party xD
Size: 400 x 130px
Render/Stock: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...-give-you.html
Txt: P1raten
Text 2: Edge of Insanity

----------


## Narudan

> Hi i would like a sig
> Size: 400*130px
> Render/Stock: http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...l_of_Death.jpg
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rGsKSo4M_PY/R0...l+of+death.jpg
> in split if its possible
>  Text: ViRuSLoRD (under that) FeaR aND oBeY THe LoRD
> Anything Else: (Do you want a border/any special style) not necessary
> And thanx for it if its ready


2nd link isnt working




> Signature for the winning of the whole mmowned party xD
> Size: 400 x 130px
> Render/Stock: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...-give-you.html
> Txt: P1raten
> Text 2: Edge of Insanity


O_o a render/stock=pic

----------


## Hyldran0

Hello 

Size: (Usually 400*130px for sigs) Default
Render/Stock: http://www.dekoele.nl/w1.jpg
Text: I'm Back At End! i want that text over the Text ''Bruce Lee''
Anything Else: (Do you want a border/any special style) Well Nothing Really

So there u go !

----------


## P1raten

> 2nd link isnt working
> 
> 
> O_o a render/stock=pic


OMFG I PASTED WRONG LINK O.o
http://www.quizilla.com/user_images/...68_Kakashi.jpg Thats the one..

----------


## Gripen2

Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: Random?
Text: Gripens
Anything Else: Make a random one. I just need a signature.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gripen2

Holy shit double post!

----------


## Narudan

Closed.

I will first finish all the requests, btw i won't be there from christmas - januar

----------


## P1raten

I made one myself.. and it turned out like this:

----------


## Flame_Warrior

I need a sig and also a banner for my website forums page.

Sig can contain; http://images.gfxartist.com/images/A...full/73878.jpg

without the damn Chinese logo on the bottom, and maybe incorporate flames in the background? would be great. and size would be the correct size for signatures. 

Ty in advanced for sig.

Forums could have this pic; http://shoottokill.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/ice_demon_small.jpg
but cut out signature on the pic, and make it 750x232 please. incorporate in the forums pic the txt: Wofa Forums
Ty for this thread :] you must be one busy bee :]

----------


## Piersd

> That one good? if so please +rep me.. because i made it xD
> 
> Just read that you wanted text also didnt see that before.. if you want i could add it O.o


uhm, excuse me but wtf are you doing?

1. this isn't your sig service
2. dont ask for rep

----------


## Flame_Warrior

it isnt bad, but i dont see what you rly did, just kinda put a background in it. and i kinda have to agree with piersd.. thanks for your effort though.

----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

I think i got skipped :P

Size: 400x130
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/+Anima- Cooro
Text: Advocate (then under it and alil to the right Mmowned)
Anything Else: Thanks for the sig man +rep

----------


## Flame_Warrior

ok i made myself a signature. if you can beat it, il be happy. but right now, i just need a banner for the forums page. if you can do both than woot i will hug you.

----------


## Narudan



----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

Ok that sig is sick thanks man I am repping  :Smile:

----------


## Kingpin

Merry Christmas Narudan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jonthe838

Size: 400*130px
Render/Stock: http://news.filefront.com/wp-content...rototype-1.jpg
or Desktop Wallpapers &#183; Gallery &#183; Games &#183; Assassins creed | Free Desktop Backgrounds Wallpapers 1280x960
Text: Jonthe 838 and a quote: You are not alone / You are not alone in the drakness anymore
Anything Else: With alot of color and abstract things or like the bruce lee sig u made ^^ like the style of that

+Rep if u can fix this ^^

----------


## Mirror

Size: 400x130
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Call of Duty 4
Text: Mirror
Subtext: I'm watching
Anything Else: Can you make it a vector style please? If that's not possible/ is a problem make it how YOU think it should look please  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Severe case of l2read here in my opinion. 




> Closed.
> 
> I will first finish all the requests, btw i won't be there from christmas - januar

----------


## P1raten

> Severe case of l2read here in my opinion.


agreed............

----------


## Mirror

EDIT: I sounded rude.

----------


## kimmern

> uhm, excuse me but wtf are you doing?
> 
> 1. this isn't your sig service
> 2. dont ask for rep


WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU? he was just trying to do something for you guys and you ****ing butcher him... seriusly RELAX :yuck:

----------


## Heftydogg

> WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU? he was just trying to do something for you guys and you ****ing butcher him... seriusly RELAX :yuck:


You're retarded. Piersd was absolutely correct in what he said. Nothing more rude than to ninja people from another person's service thread.

----------


## P1raten

> You're retarded. Piersd was absolutely correct in what he said. Nothing more rude than to ninja people from another person's service thread.


agreed.. my misstake..

----------


## Mango Jerry

Size: 400x130

Render: http://i40.tinypic.com/4ikgpj.jpg

Text: Hephaestus

Anything Else: Round Border.

----------


## P1raten

omfg.. the thread is closed..

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Size: 400x130

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Rainbow Six: Vegas
Text: The Toxic Deer
Anything Else: a thin but visible border, and if you could can u make a desktop using that render too? (1280*1024)

oh and can u put a toxic symbol in near the name also heres one if u dont kno what im talkin about http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegrea.../biohazard.png u can change color and opacity too.

----------

